# 2011 Cowash Challenge--September 1st through December 31st



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2011)

Okay Ladies, the end is near:woohoo:! We're going for maximum retention!!!​ 

Grow your hair and retain inches by joining the 2011 Cowash Challenge!​ 


Part III of this challenge begins September 1, 2011 and ends December 31, 2011​ 
RULES:
Cowash at least 1x/wkly.
Report what conditioners you used and how your hair is responding.​ 
OPTIONAL: (for our HYH challengers)
Starting pic and ending pic​ 
PLEASE POST:
How many times per week will you cowash?
What conditioners are you planning to use?
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?​ 
You can join anytime by thanking this post.​ 
*Challengers:*
IDareT'sHair
MyAngelEyez~C~U
nadaa16
destine2grow
chelseatiara
fiyahwerks 
JaszG
NikkiQ
Shay72
Platinum
YoursTrulyRE
silenttullip
NJoy
MzPrince
sparklebh
brightblueink
Chelz
Iluvsmuhgrass
.Wanji.
KaramelDiva1978
ladybettle
ZebraPrintLover
shortdub78
theneolution
TruMe
tiffjust2002
Amazhaan
BlessedRN prof
Chameleonchick 
Dizz
Luscious850
TraciChanel
babyt87
bajandoc86
Diva_Esq
thewaygodmadeus
DayDreamist
Ruby True 
Burbujas 
LuvlyRain3 
Jewell
HijabiFlygirl
allmundjoi
BSL2008
lexxi
Ijanei
PAgirl 
Zaz 
LaFemmeNaturelle
Thrifty
ojemba
Pharmgirl247
BeautifullyBronzed
mariofmagdal
13StepsAhead
Marquette 
vavouna 
miss_cheveious 
keepithealthy 
LilMissSunshine5 
lawyer2be371 
pretty wings
Lisaaa Bonet
leiah
Bublin
Amazhaan
tiffers
Nix08
Starburst954 
Moca
missladiluck09
divachyk
Ltown
MaraWithLove
g.lo
CurliDiva 
qtsuga
t-daughta
TopShelf
HairPleezeGrow
beautyaddict1913
Seamonster
CityGirlLuv
jeweltone
nickpoopie
ScorpioLove
The Princess
blackbarbie10
hothair 
13roots
SpicyPisces
leleepop
AwesomelyNappy
carsam
Barbie83
prettyhair73
ylinspired 
that1girl​


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in: Using an Assortment of Conditioners. Will be cowashing 2x per week. Usually Tuesday & Sundays.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

You know I'm in! 

I'll be cowashing err day with various conditioners:

Silk Dreams Destination Hydration

Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner

Claudie's Deep Conditioner

Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner

AOHSR

... and others.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
1x-3x weekly depending on workout schedule and hair needs.

What conditioners are you planning to use?
BFH and HV to start things off. Will raid stash for other possibles. 

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Downsize product stash and soften ng deep into a stretch.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
1x weekly.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in!  

How many times per week will you co-wash? 2x 
What conditioners are you planning to use?  YTCu, HEHy, Mill Creek botanicals biotin conditioner; I'm due to buy some more soon so I'll check back in when I do that 
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? A clean-but not stripped-scalp and refreshed hair, happiness as my hair loves water 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? 2x a month


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh, I'll use Shampoo maybe 1 x month.  A Clarifying/Chelating Shampoo.  My backspace key is funky, so  I can't properly list what I'll be usng. *Bummer*


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm still in. 

Starting pic is in avatar. I will not be changing it or updating it until the end of the year 

How many times per week will you cowash?
I co-wash every other day.

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Tresemme extreme moisture

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
thicker hair and health by balancing between moisture and protein that I use daily

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
Twice a month. Every two weeks


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2011)

I co wash about 2-3x weekly, and my conditioner of choice is Tresemme Natural Moisture Conditioner mixed with olive oil.  I shampoo once every 1-2 weeks with Neutragena Clean shampoo.

Starting pic:


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

@MyAngelEyez~C~U; If you get a chance can you update my name LOL....(ms_b_haven06) 

How many times per week will you cowash?
*Once, Wednesday*​ 
What conditioners are you planning to use?
*Aussie Moist*
*Dollar General: Herbal Essences Hello Hydration*​ 
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Full BSL...long story short LOL. Oh yea I like sleek, smooth feeling hair too.*​ 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*Once a wk, Sunday*​


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 30, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? 1x-3x weekly

What conditioners are you planning to use? HELTR, various hot oil treatments,  Giovanni Deep Moisture, Silk Elements Olive DC, Suave Rosemary Mint, and Suave Shea Butter conditioners. (My SO hooked a sista up when he just happened to find them on sale! YAY!)

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Moisture and length retention

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? I will clarify as needed with Quantum clarifying shampoo and I will use Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Shampoo for regular washes as needed. I've learned that clarifying my grass prior to DCing gives better (and longer lasting) results. 


I'm going to try to upload a pic tomorrow (since it's wash day.)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm still in! Once not in braids, I will be cowashing 1-2x per week. Will be using my BFH cleansing condishes defintiely, plus I will be trying out Silk dreams Whip My Hair. I hope to retain moisture and length.  Cant wait to see what my hair is like come Dec 2011.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope to co-wash 1xper week and shampoo 1xper week.  I will also be doing an acv rinse (dunking method) after each wash so my scalp doesn't have build up.  It's the build up that has always stopped me from continuing with co washes.

I'll be using any condish i get my hands on to use up my stash.

I want to retain length and boost my moisture levels even more.

Advice please, those with around shoulder length hair.....how do you style your hair if you are washing so often?  I have fine hair so if i wash in braids or twists they frizz up and have to be re-done.


----------



## g.lo (Aug 31, 2011)

count me in, i started going to the gym and cowash now

How many times per week will you cowash?
depends on my workout, 2 to 3 times a week

What conditioners are you planning to use?

i use BFH cleansing conditionners
shampoo once a month with Joico k pak chelatin shampoo

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
retain more length and boost moisture

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
shampoo once a month with Joico k pak chelatin shampoo

just a question, this my first time playing with cowashing, is it not too much manipulation? 

will post a starting pic later this week!

MyAngelEyez~C~U , do you still use crisco? lol
__________________


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in. I've gotten hair lazy so I've cut back on the cowashing. I'm cowashing 3x/wk now. I'm using a million different cowashers from the following vendors: Claudie's, SSI, Hairveda, Enso, Shea Moisture, Komaza, etc.....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok, MyAngelEyez, you've tagged me twice, so I'm in here!! LOL! I will commit to co-washing once a week, with HE Hello Hydration, or Giovanni condish. I will do this with more water than conditioner though to maintain my style in braids or twists. I will only shampoo once a month.  I'm really focusing on protective hairstyles this winter.  I want to retain length and health during this regimen. My two years natural is January 2013, so I'd love some "show off" length and maybe a flyy blowout as a result.  

Okay ladies, L'EGGO!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

g.lo said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U , do you still use crisco? lol
> __________________


 
LOL, yes I do for my daughter's hair when I flat-iron. also makes a great butter when whipped with shea butter .


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Aug 31, 2011)

Woot-Woot I'm excited LOL

How many times per week will you cowash?
at least once a week at most twice

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Suave Almond Shea Butter with either EVOO or Avocado Oil mixed in

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Length and more moisture 

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
1x weekly


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 31, 2011)

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
Once a week
*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Aussie Moist and Giovanni Deep Moisture
*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Better moisturized hair for straightening and overall health
*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
once a week on a different day.

Starting pics:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

About to cowash with My Tresemme Naturals/olive oil mix. Might add an egg for a bit of protein.


----------



## g.lo (Aug 31, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> LOL, yes I do for my daughter's hair when I flat-iron. also makes a great butter when whipped with shea butter .



I live in Coventry Uk, I was sooooooo hyper when I found crisco in a small american food store! The shop keeper thought that I was nut!! See what you had me doing?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

g.lo said:


> I live in Coventry Uk, I was sooooooo hyper when I found crisco in a small american food store! The shop keeper thought that I was nut!! See what you had me doing?



LOL, I think you guys have something similar, but it has a different name.  Good stuff for skin and hair IMO


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner.


----------



## Ijanei (Aug 31, 2011)

_co-washed last night and going to do it again so I can baggy my hair overnight. Makes it super soft._


----------



## NikkiQ (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh you know I'm up in this piece!! I'll be weaving it out til the end of the year so my reggie has changed a bit.

*How many times per week will you cowash?* 1x week 

*What conditioners are you planning to use?* Lord any and everything I can get my hands on. Trying to dwindle down my stash.

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? *Moisture & help with retention

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? 2x a month

Finished off a bottle of AOWC today during my cowash


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
*- Plan to co wash every other day (sometimes daily if I feel like it).*
What conditioners are you planning to use?
*-Puritas lavender and tangerine for my first lather.  Second lather I will alternate between AO HSR and Prairie Naturals Silica strengthening con* and Millcreek Biotin on occasion
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
-increased moisture, softness, length and joy*
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
I will shampoo every other week (I will do a HOT and a clarifying poo).*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm new to this forum. Have been a lurker for a few weeks and decided to subscribe I think it was last week. Anywho u ladies r awesome by the way. I would love 2 join this challenge. 

I will cowash once/week: Wednesdays

I will use either african pride or creame of nature argon oil con

Definately looking 2 get moisture and retention since I'm transitioning. I haven't had a perm for a little over a month now and won't be doing the big chop just yet.

Shampoo every Sunday with african pride or creame of nature argon oil shampoo

I look forward to getting more tips & advice from you lovely ladies

I took my pic like 2 weeks ago as a starting pic oh and I been taking hairfinity vitamins for 2 weeks now faithfully @ night. I will post it later when I get 2 my computer. Thanks again

So the first pics are when I just got my hairfinity and showing my length I guess (not impressive  ) And the other pic is my protective style I have my hair in for about a week now. Sorry no pic of my hair or protective style from the back. Guess I could get good old hubby to do that for me sometime this week or so of the prot style. By the way ladies I do feel as if the hairfinity is working but we will c in a couple of months when I take this down. If results are good then I say order them ladies but time will tell. Oh yeah and my hair does not grow fast on its own think Im a slow grower if that helps any.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 31, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm new to this forum. Have been a lurker for a few weeks and decided to subscribe I think it was last week. Anywho u ladies r awesome by the way. I would love 2 join this challenge.
> 
> I will cowash once/week: Wednesdays
> 
> ...


Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## fiyahwerks (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm in it to win again! I'm transitioning... (made it to 1 year, yay!)

How many times per week will you cowash? *2-3x*
What conditioners are you planning to use?
**Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner
*Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner (mixed w/avocado oil)
*Tresemme Moisture Rich Conditioner for dry hair (mixed w/olive oil)
*Herbel Essence Hello Hydration
*Hairveda Moisture Pro*
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? *Length, moisture and healthier hair*
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? *2-3x per month*

Pics:
My hair without cowashing and daily heat in my life. Flat lifeless hair. Chewed up ends. Barely reaching SL. Daily flat ironing and perms every 4 months. Dry brittle hair and dandruff flakes were my friends...ugh





Starting pic for the Cowash & No Heat Challenges May 1st to August 31st: 





My hair after completing the Cowash & No Heat Challenges May 1st to August 31st: 







Full SL. Fuller, bouncy, soft, moisturized hair. Used 2 Heat Challenge passes for length check. Cowashed 2-4x a week. Shampoo weekly. Starting to pre-poo with carrier oils. This is my plan again for this challenge with a few tweaks.


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in! 

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
3-5x, every time I workout

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Lots  Aubrey Organics GPB, HSR and WC (if I can get my hands on some), Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (with hemp oil addition), Giovanni SAS, Aveda DR

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Clean scalp, regular scalp massage, helps me stretch relaxers longer, reminds me to moisturize and seal regularly

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
1x per week


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Sep 1, 2011)

*My very first challenge since I've been on this board!*

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
Usually once or twice a week. I may kick it up to twice a week.

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Aubrey Organics GPB & Honey Suckle Rose

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Clean scalp, moisturized & protein balanced hair, some length, etc.

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
Once a week.

*Starting Pic:*


----------



## Bublin (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone cowash with Mane n Tail?  I'm wanting a slight protein boost and i need to use up the bottle.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 1, 2011)

2x per week
Shampoo as needed
Suave, VO5, Giavanni's, AO, Got some Claudie's because I  was drooling over tiffers deep conditioning post. Going to try and hunt down HE HH, seem to go through a bottle a week. I seem to want everything Tiffer talks about. Lol.

Really want to bring in the new year with it girl hair. Easy detangling, less shedding, breakage, strong, and beautiful hair. Is that too much to hope for? Well I know I will be clean on New Years.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Ladies I wanted to share my progress pics with ya'll and you might them in another thread cause I am posting them for another challenge 

Please excuse the horrible quality I have a wack phone 

This was at the start of the first part of this challenge taken at the end of April 2011





This was taken today for the start of this challenge


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 1, 2011)

@Bublin- I wondered the same thing. I might try mane n tail products once I use up all of mine. Depends on answers you get 

@tiffjust2002- great job ma'am. Your hair looks awesome and what wonderful length & growth since beginning of the challenge. Lovin it man I cant wait to get good growth, healthy hair. Cant wait to c your hair after this part 3.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 1, 2011)

HairPleezeGrow

I googled and this was on the K.I.S.S blog site.....

Mane n Tail Moisturizer Texturizer CONDITIONER .....( Also has protein)

Well you know I tried the Mane n Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner and loved it...So tonight I tried the Mane n Tail Moisturizing /Texturizer Conditioner and loved it also....I used it to co-wash....One thing that I notice was how silky soft my hair was...But what stood out the most is I'm 10 1/2 weeks post right now and I had no shedding at all following co-washing with this conditioner....I was amazed..

I remember being young and my Mother using this....My hair was really healthy back then....I wonder why she stopped using it...


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse in Brown Sugar Buttercream .


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffjust2002 Wow, that's some awesome growth, girl!

What's you regimen?


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 1, 2011)

*Count Me In. Will Post Infor Later.*


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks OP! Count me in!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @tiffjust2002 Wow, that's some awesome growth, girl!
> 
> What's you regimen?


 
Thanks! You are the first person to ask me that 

Here it is:

I wash & condition every Saturday I change up on these products I have really found my staples but I am using right now and really like Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus shampoo. I condition with the same conditioner I use to co wash with which is Suave Almond Shea Butter and usually I mix in EVOO or Avocado oil and usually leave a little left in my hair. 

I use Giovanni direct as my leave in conditioner and I use with my shea butter mix or Darcy's Coconut & Hibiscus Oil to seal

For styling I use Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, or the Curl and Style Milk or Carol's Daughter Hair Milk, Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel, and/or my homemade leave in conditioner mix (which is distilled water and VO5 (cheapie) Moisturizing Milks conditioner) just depends on what style I'm doing

I usually style my hair in protective styles 90% of the time I'll wear braid outs or twist outs for 2-3 days at time then I'm back in a bun, ponytail not really a PS but . Or twists pinned in some kind of updo. I try to go for low manipulation styles that last at least 2-3 days that where I don't have to touch my hair at all except to spray with some moisturizer leave in mix and seal it with oil. 

I co-wash once a weekly usually to hold me over until wash day. 

Sometimes I give myself a hot oil treatment with EVOO but not consistently.

I clarify my hair once a month and follow up with a deep conditioner that I leave sitting on my hair for about 2 hours with a plastic cap then rinse out. 

The End


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 1, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay Ladies, the end is near:woohoo:! We're going for maximum retention!!!​
> 
> 
> Grow your hair and retain inches by joining the 2011 Cowash Challenge!​
> ...


 
Ok now MyAngelEyez~C~U... YOU KNOW I'M IN!!!! I'M A DAILY COWASHER AND MY HAIR IS THRIVING STILL!!!!! ADD ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Silk Dreams Destination Hydration and Claudie's Garden Oil.

So delicious.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffjust2002 I'm really loving Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner right now, is that the one you use weekly? Have you tried it as a leave-in? It's sooo awesome as a leave-in!

How is the shampoo in that line? I'm contemplating getting it, but am tired of buying "moisturizing" shampoos, only to have them be not-so-moisturizing. erplexed


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @tiffjust2002 I'm really loving Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner right now, is that the one you use weekly? Have you tried it as a leave-in? It's sooo awesome as a leave-in!
> 
> How is the shampoo in that line? I'm contemplating getting it, but am tired of buying "moisturizing" shampoos, only to have them be not-so-moisturizing. erplexed


 

I use Suave Almond Shea Butter as my weekly conditioner and I use Giovanni Direct Leave In as my leave it, I like the Giovanni it's super moisturzing and thick and creamy.

I like the shampoo line a lot I just recently wrote a reivew on my blog actually. 

This is the shampoo I use


It is super moisturzing in my hair I can totally feel a difference between this and other shampoos I've tried.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @tiffjust2002 I'm really loving Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner right now, is that the one you use weekly? Have you tried it as a leave-in? It's sooo awesome as a leave-in!
> 
> How is the shampoo in that line? I'm contemplating getting it, but am tired of buying "moisturizing" shampoos, only to have them be not-so-moisturizing. erplexed



I just want to cosign about Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner as a leave in. I love it. I mix it with some water, avocado oil, glycerin and EVOO. Spray before I step out for the day and my hair is still soft and moisturized that night when I'm wrapping my hair up.


----------



## Coffee (Sep 1, 2011)

RULES:
Cowash at least 1x/wkly.
Report what conditioners you used and how your hair is responding.​ 

OPTIONAL: (for our HYH challengers)
Starting pic and ending pic​ 

PLEASE POST:
How many times per week will you cowash?
What conditioners are you planning to use?
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?​ 
I'll co-wash 2 x per week. Clarify 1 x per month.
I have no idea which condish I'll use, whatever I put my hand on first.
I would like to have softer, more moisturized hair after challenge is over.​ 

Here is my starting picture.​


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in. I've never cowashed on a regular basis but will give it a try.

How many times per week will you cowash? 
...*1x/2x a week*

What conditioners are you planning to use? 
*...Zuresh Deep Conditioner*
Trying to use products with no synthetics so I will add conditioners as I find them. I have some AOHSR  to use up. Not crazy about it. We'll see.

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
...*Hope to have more moisture, better retention, healthier scalp and refresh my styles sooner.*

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
...*1x a week or every 2 weeks with mud wash*.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cowashed today...didn't plan to but it just felt like the right thing to do


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2011)

Cowashed with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and Hairveda MoistPRO


----------



## Ltown (Sep 2, 2011)

Newbie to cowash uing hairveda moist 24/7, my hair feels waxy but the scalp feels good.  I have seborrhea dermatitis so good scalp is great.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok still new to this but so far I need to do my oil rinse after my cowash. No amount of scrubbing removes the conditioner from my scalp once the oil and conditioner combine together. And I put the condition an inch from my scalp. My hair felt good but now my scalp is white and I got in the shower again and scrubbed again. 

So I will cowash, rinse and then oil rinse.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 2, 2011)

co washed today...feels good as always


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 2, 2011)

CW today w/Aussie Moist. I forgot what a great detangler it is-those cones at work. Tonight is shampoo night, so the cw w/a cone laden condish should be okay, haven't used Aussie in 1-2 months...I wonder if I should clarify. Hmmm...


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 2, 2011)

Co-washed with wheat germ conditioning cream. My hair feels soft like butter and ooh-la-la, so soft!  I'm going to GHE before bed.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in! I'm going to do Ayurvedic cowashes with Suave Humectant and my Indian hair powders. My favorite powders are Brahmi and Maka. I recently started using Kalpi Tone mixed with Brahmi and Maka. I plan to do this 1-4 times a week and DC with AOHSR  or Queen Helene Super Cholesterol. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner, wheat germ oil & Claudie's Garden Oil.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 3, 2011)

Im in! I will co-wash at least 4 days per week up until October then I will reduce it because it will be colder! Im trying to get closer to APL curly! For the month of September I will be co-washing with Curl Junkie Argan & Olive and Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Condish! 

Last night I co-washed with Curl Junkie Argan & Olive


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 3, 2011)

Co washed with a mix of Nature's Gate Herbal, Redding moisturizing and VO5 anti-breakage mixed with sesame oil. 

My hair hates Nature's Gate herbal, it says it detangles but actually tangles my hair. Hair hates Redding moisturizing, it didn't moisturize my hair. They both have protein, and my hair throw a temper tantrum over protein in conditioners. They didn't provide any slip, even tho I keep hearing that hydrolyzed soy and vegetable proteins are moisturizing. Determined not to waste them, I doctored them up with VO5, sesame oil, and PPO. My scalp feels good, and my hair is strong.

Lik


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Claudie's Avocado, Silk Dreams Destination Hydration and wheat germ oil.


----------



## ScorpioLove (Sep 3, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
once if on wednesday or
twice for tues and thurs.

What conditioners are you planning to use?
tresemme moisture conditioner with my sunflower oil (ceramide)

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
thicker hair, better retention... hopefully a boost in growth even 

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
every two weeks (CON detangling)


----------



## The Princess (Sep 3, 2011)

OMGosh is it to late for me to join. I was just talking cowashing to increase thickness. Can I please join


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 3, 2011)

The Princess said:


> OMGosh is it to late for me to join. I was just talking cowashing to increase thickness. Can I please join



The Princess, welcome!


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with a mix of Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse and Enso's Aloe & Green Tea Cleansing conditioner.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
*I will co wash 2-3 times a week*

What conditioners are you planning to use?
*I plan on using up some conditioners that just been sitting: Suave Sleek Conditioner, Suave Humctress, Mizani Thermasmooth Conditioner(my favorite) and some cheepie V05 moisture milks conditioner.*


What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Thickening my hair and stretching my relaxers*

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*I will shampoo once a week, maybe every 10 days at the most*


I co-wash yesterday with Suave sleek conditioner-oh how my hair miss it so much....

Honestly, I don't know why I stop co-washing. Co Workers would ask my how my hair is so thick, I will tell them about co-washing. I feel that alone had contributed alot to the health of my hair once was. 

I have fell off alot. (Due to my new position that is way more demanding of my time) Im at BSL, however my hair has lost alot of thickness. I was contemplating if I should cut off some inches or just bun it up, until it fill back in and trim each relaxer.

So I guess I can say, I had my first set back. 

Well back to the basics...


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Silk Dreams Destination Hydration and Claudie's Garden Oil.
> 
> So delicious.


 

Tiffers, just say HI


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2011)

fiyahwerks said:


> I'm in it to win again! I'm transitioning... (made it to 1 year, yay!)
> 
> How many times per week will you cowash? *2-3x*
> What conditioners are you planning to use?
> ...


 

Your hair look very soft in the second pic, looks like your natural hair. Very pretty.


----------



## blackbarbie10 (Sep 4, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
1x-3x weekly depending on work and how dry my hair is

What conditioners are you planning to use?
any Vo5 conditioner i have in my closet and the ...two I just brought today lol

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
moisture fulled hair and retention

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
1x a month


----------



## tiffers (Sep 4, 2011)

The Princess Hey there!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 4, 2011)

My starting PIC, don't know what happen, my ends look-HOT MESS.

My hair is freshly air dried, had in two twisted bun, took down to take a starting pic. Did not comb, just shook my hair out. Im 7 weeks post.

If I cut, it will be after my relaxer, therefore I can revaluate them.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 4, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
*2-4x/week; usually oil rinse with castor oil first*

What conditioners are you planning to use?
*Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle*
*Aubrey Organics GPB*
*Natures Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner*
*Aussie Moist or Aussie 3 Minute Reconstructor, used the day before wash day to prevent cone build up.*

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Moisturized BSL hair.*​ 
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*1x per week with Shea Moisture Curl & Shine Shampoo or Moisture Retention Shampoo (and my Chagrin Valley Shampoo bars when I get them)*


----------



## hothair (Sep 4, 2011)

I think I will join this. I started Bikram yoga and will be going at least 4x a week so need to co-wash my hair after every session.




 How many times per week will you cowash? looks like 3-4x a week


 What conditioners are you planning to use? A variety, Aussie moist, WEN, Giovanni magnetic, megatek, Global moisturising and any others I have lying around


 What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Due to my new workout schedule there's no point doing my weekly dc and wet wrap, so just keeping my hair clean-also want to see if there's any effect on my hair by not using heat weekly


 How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? Probably weekly​


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 4, 2011)

Washed today using my cream of nature with argon oil. Will cowash on Wed  My hair feels nice (the partI can feel). I usually after I wash leave my cond on for 2-4 hours with a shower cap then rinse it out.

@Bublin- Thanks for the info


----------



## Ltown (Sep 4, 2011)

I started without stating my routine:
Cowash 2x a week,
Conditioners: 
Hv moist 24/7, millcreek kertain, millcreek biotin, aubrey gpb, joico, treseme, enso green tea, i have alot of conditioners and have no plan rotation, most all have protein.  I had major hair loss so no starting pics.  Just here to grow healthy hair, and reduce dermatitis.

Today cowash with Enso green tea cleaner, good stuff, thanks IDareT'sHair.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 4, 2011)

I want in! I've been co-washing almost everyday in the summer. I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner. I'll probably slow down some when it starts getting colder. 

Here are my starting pics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2011)

Ltown I have another back-up for you later.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 4, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash?
*Four.*

What conditioners are you planning to use?
*VO5 Moisture Milks Conditioners, Suave Conditioners, Herbal Essences Conditioners.*

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
*Moisture, Manageability, Length Retention.*

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
*Three Days Out Of The Week.*


----------



## Bublin (Sep 4, 2011)

Cowashed with VO5 Kiwi and Lime then followed with Motions deep condish (the one with herbs!)
Did my usual acv dunk to rid my scalp of condish residue.
My hair feels nice and soft.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2011)

I haven't cowashed lately because my hair needed a break to gain some stability from slight breakage I seen last week. I'll be back cowashing really soon.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

Cowash with Natures Gate Aloe Vera Conditioner after heavy protein treatment and oil rinsing. Now I am DCing.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 5, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner, Claudie's Avocado Conditioner & Garden Oil.


----------



## BeautifullyBronzed (Sep 5, 2011)

Count me in!

How many time per wk will you co wash? 1-2 wk

What conditioners will I use? Salon Care Almond and Honey with EVOO added, Suave Humectant, HEHH or HECMH, AO Honeysuckle Rose

What do I hope to gain? length, retention of length, moisture

How often will I shampoo? 1-2 times a month


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 5, 2011)

Just cowashed w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## silenttullip (Sep 5, 2011)

co cleansed with deva no poo


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday and today with Suave Humectant. Will cowash tomorrow with Suave Humectant and my Ayurvedic powders.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Sep 5, 2011)

Just co-washed my hair and put on castor oil and almond oil (mixed it like the egyptians would've done). Also rubbed some tea tree oil to my scalp. I think I'm gonna do this cowashing thing daily now, since I'll be working and being more active, so I need to keep my hair clean.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Claudie's Avocado & Garden Oil.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 6, 2011)

co washed with Suave Rosemary Mint. DC'ed with QB's CTDG and serum.


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 6, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with AO WC. love the smell, but I think the AO HSR leaves my hair feeling better after air drying. I'll give it a few more tries before making a decision.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2011)

Resuming with cowashing this week.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 6, 2011)

I sooo need to get some AO HSR - i've never tried it.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 6, 2011)

Co washed today with Suave humctress conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2011)

Getting Ready to Cowash with Nutrine Garlic and Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 6, 2011)

The Princess said:


> Co washed today with Suave humctress conditioner.



Me too, mixed with olive oil 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm in!

How many times per week will you cowash? At least 1x per week

What conditioners are you planning to use? Cheapie conditioners like Suave and V05. I'll probably add more as time goes on.

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? Moisturized hair, length retention and a little thickness wouldn't hurt

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? 2x per month


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Sep 6, 2011)

I cowashed earlier today but had to go out and didn't post it, so yeah. Did the usual and my hair was nice. Bunned it and omg, so lovely that I may do this everyday


----------



## The Princess (Sep 6, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Me too, mixed with olive oil
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Cool.......


----------



## tiffers (Sep 7, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with a mix of:

-AOHSR
-Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
-Claudie's Avocado Intense Conditioner 
-Neutral Protein Filler
-Wheat germ oil
-Nourish Oil
-Garden Oil
-A partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 7, 2011)

Co washed with my mix, that was the last of that batch. Now I am going to try out my new products. I am co washing all the time, my scalp loves that clean feeling, but I got some new knots so I am going to start co washing in plaits.


----------



## 13roots (Sep 7, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. This site and you wonderful women have been an incredible source of information for me over the past couple of years and I have learned so much about my hair... much more to learn though and this hair journey of mine will be a very long one  My goal is simple regimen that will help ensure that I stick with it. 

I will take starting pics tonight before my rollerset. 

How many times per week will you cowash?
1x week on Saturdays, plus a deep condition with heat for 30-mins mid week 

What conditioners are you planning to use?
Regular cowash with Tresemme Moisture Rich Condition (switching to Tresemme Naturals line when this one runs out). Sometimes use Elasta QP Recovery Conditioner.

Deep condition with a mix from Hairlista - Elasta QP DPR II, AtOne Botanical Reconstructor, EVOO and Honey, plus a few drops of TeaTree or Rosemary essential oil.
(My fav new product is the Elasta QP DPR)

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
I have very very dry and fine hair, so I am trying to boost moisture and reduce breakage.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
As needed if there is too much build up. Preference is once other week. But since I've started using the sulfur oil mix every other day so I may have to increase shampoo to 1x week.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 7, 2011)

Cowashed today with cream of nature argon oil condish


----------



## The Princess (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't wait till my WEN get here. It will go well with my co washing kick.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 7, 2011)

Seamonster said:


> Co washed with my mix, that was the last of that batch. Now I am going to try out my new products. I am co washing all the time, my scalp loves that clean feeling, but I got some new knots so I am going to start co washing in plaits.



My scalp has been itching less as well since I start cowashing more.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 7, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Juicy Green Apple.


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me in, if it's not too late.

How many times per week will you cowash?
5-6 days per week

What conditioners are you planning to use?
I'm currently using Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle. I tried HELTR conditioner, but my hair did not like it. I would like to eventually try CJ's Daily Fix.

What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
Hair that is supple.

How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?
1-2 days per week w/Giovanni 50/50 Hydrating Clarifying Shampoo


----------



## MaraWithLove (Sep 7, 2011)

I DC'ed today using avocado + honey + yogurt, then rinsed with HEH and used YTCu as a leave-in. My hair feels heavenly and shiny! My curls also really popped like never before for some reason. I wonder why? *_*


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Cowashed with the same mix as yesterday, with a bit of extra Garden Oil added.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Suave Humectant.


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 8, 2011)

back to my regularly scheduled cowashing routine after my relaxer last week. cowashed with TJNS mixed with hemp oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 8, 2011)

Cowash last night with hv moist 24/7.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just cowashed -- used Millcreek Biotin con and my trusty puritas

ETA: I also resumed my ACV rinses...finally restocked


----------



## The Princess (Sep 8, 2011)

Going to the shower now and will cowash with HE Totally Twisted. 

I also purchased Suave Green Juicy Apple conditioner and suave Almond and 
Sheabutter conditioner. 

After cowashing with HE TT,  OMGosh my hair felt great it seem like it loosen my NG. Detangling was a breeze. Officially my cowashing FAV. 

Afterwards put in my leave ins. Placed in a high bun. Then tied up with  a scarf.


----------



## TraciChanel (Sep 8, 2011)

Co-washing w/ my Jason's Naturals Jojoba Condish tonight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 8, 2011)

Co-washed with Tresemme Naturals/olive oil this morning, n sealed with my Shea mix. my hair feels so soft today 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to have to co wash tomorrow again...I skipped a step today and I feel it


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 8, 2011)

I co wash so much anyways, might as well join the challenge!!! 

*How many times per week will you cowash?*
1-2 times a week 

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Really, whatever condish i have around to be honest, but i have a cheapie condish surplus of V05 moisture milks (various flavors/scents), Suave Naturals Tropical Coconut and Juicy Green Apple, and yes to carrots. Also, I'm sure to use Mane and Tail as my cowash condish

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
Moisture and maintaining softness, lightly cleanse scalp without stripping moisture and oils, scalp invigoration & stimulation, combat dryness. Along with other healthy hair practices, I hope that by cowashing I achieve generally healthy growing hair.

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
I shampoo once a week after I deep condition my hair or before protein treatments. I'm not married to this, but it is a general rule that I do. Also, I lightly clarify about once every 1 or 2 months depending on how much product buildup I have.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 9, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Claudie's Avocado Intense, Garden Oil and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 9, 2011)

Sitting with some HELTR in my grass. The smell makes me happy lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 9, 2011)

Didnt post last night but tonight and last night I cowashed with CJ Argan & Olive - I LOVE that condish!!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2011)

Cowashed last night. Excellent results with hairveda moist 24/7. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## leleepop (Sep 9, 2011)

I been doing modified curly girl method so i wanna join.

How many times per week will you cowash?
at least two sometimes more
What conditioners are you planning to use?
Wen pomegranate, sauve rosemary mint condish, lustersilk cholesterol, i have some tresseme natural i haven't tried yet
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?
more active lifestyle, ease of styling, healthy scalp, thicker healthier hair, healthy ends
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?i havent shampooed in a while, im not really using cones so its been strictly cowashes. My hair and scalp feels great and I rinse before i put in conditioner.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 10, 2011)

Today was a wash day. I washed with WEN-FiG. It's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's MoistPRO & Nutrine Garlic


----------



## leleepop (Sep 10, 2011)

Cowashed with Sauve rm conditioner


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2011)

Cowashed last night with As I Am Cleansing COnditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 10, 2011)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 11, 2011)

Cowashed today with WEN Sweet Almond Mint and Pumpkin.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 11, 2011)

Washed today with African Pride


----------



## 13roots (Sep 11, 2011)

Cowashed this evening with Tresemme condish twice. Hair was a little greasy from sulfur oil treatments, but not enough for shampoo.

Then DC for 30mins under heat with Elasta QP DPR II, EVOO, Honey and AtOne Reconstructor. Hair felt hard and dry, not soft and supple like last weeks DC. I figure it was due to mid-week the Aphogee protein treatment. So I used some Elasta QP Intense Conditioner for another 10 mins under heat and hair felt a little better. I'll do another DC in a couple of days.

Too tired for a rollerset. Applied a leave-in, sealed ends with dax and applied sulfur oil to scalp and braided hair into 8 sections. I'll probably lightly flat iron in the morning for work.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 12, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Avocado mixed with Garden and Nourish oils.


----------



## g.lo (Sep 12, 2011)

cowashed this last night with BFH cotton Marshmallow cleansing conditioner and sealed with oyin Burnt sugar!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2011)

Dropping out. In the Twist Challenge so realistically I won't be cowashing. Maybe I will try it again next year.


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 12, 2011)

*How many times per week will you cowash?
*
Twice, in addition to one shampoo/DC

*What conditioners are you planning to use?*
Suave Humectant or Aussie Moist

*What do you hope to achieve by cowashing?*
cleaner, fresher, healthier scalp (I work out daily), moister, healthier hair and ACCELERATED GROWTH please 

*How often (if ever) will you use shampoo?*
Once a week

I'm also hiding my hair under a half wig daily, so i'll come back and post a starting pic here!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 12, 2011)

Cowashed w/HE Tousle me Softly tonight.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2011)

Cowashing tonight with Suave Humectant mixed with Maka, Brahmi, and Kalpi Tone powders.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

By mistake I confused my conditioners and used the wrong one because they are bottled very similar and ahem, apparently I didn't pay attention to what the bottle had written on it.  I used Hairveda Moist Condition Pro vs. the Moisture Condition 24/7. Results were still good.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Tate's Miracle Conditioner. :heart2:


----------



## g.lo (Sep 13, 2011)

cowashed this morning with BFH cotton marshmallow


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone with WEN Fig and WEN Sweet Almond Mint experience? Sweet Almond tangled my hair something serious but curious about WEN Fig. It seems highly regarded by many.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Tressemme Naturals mixed with olive oil this morning....


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 13, 2011)

Will co wash later today...think I'll use my prairie naturals silica strengthening con....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 13, 2011)

cowashed today before and after henna......


----------



## tiffers (Sep 14, 2011)

Cowashed with Desert Essence Tea Tree something or other conditioner. It was subpar. I can't be bothered to remember the name.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Is it too late to get in on this!?? Co-washing in the a.m.!


----------



## Dposh167 (Sep 14, 2011)

cowashed with VO5 volume conditioner


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 14, 2011)

co washed with strawberry VO5 moisture milk


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 14, 2011)

Co washed with Suave juicy green apple last night


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

Barbie83 - Juicy green apple sounds like it would smell


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 14, 2011)

^^divachyk it does! It smells exactly how it sounds: juicy, fresh, fruity and green


----------



## leleepop (Sep 14, 2011)

pre pooed with wheatgerm oil and heated under heat cap for 15 minutes. Cowashed then deep condished with lustrasilk cholestorol. My hair looks so soft.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2011)

I co-washed today using cream of nature argon oil cond and then sprayed a little motions nourish leave in cond in my hair. I also did sort of a big chop...see my big chop thread or post (whatever u would call it lol)


----------



## prettyhair73 (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm to shoot for 2 co-washes a week. My hair really grows when I do that. I will wash on Sundays too.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 15, 2011)

Cowashed with Lily of the Desert Aloe Conditioner.

You wuld think that it would be great, right? The most widely known aloe gel/juice brand making a conditioner sounds like it can't go wrong. Well, it did. 

My 3c hair liked it. The 4a tolerated it and the 4b was like "Oh,that was nice. Can I get some conditioner now?  "


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 15, 2011)

cowashed with giovanni deeper moisture. haven't used it in a while. rediscovered that I can work it into a lather, which i love! felt closer to shampoo, without that stripped feeling! followed that up with AO GBP left on for a few minutes and a cool water rinse. yessir, feeling fine right about now


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just ordered AVON Naturals Banana & Coconut conditioner and Pomegranate and Mango conditioner. They sound so yummy, can't wait to try!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 15, 2011)

Cowashed w/Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 16, 2011)

I would like to join. I started my own personal co wash challenge on the first (I didn't see this thread until yesterday) and have been co washing daily since then. I may have missed one day. I'm trying to use up product so I usually use the same conditioner until it's gone. 

I'm definitely going to continue to co wash daily until the end of this month and if weather and my body permits, I may try to do that until the end of the year.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Sep 16, 2011)

Co-washed yesterday with Tresemme Moisture Rich. I really love this stuff!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 16, 2011)

Barbie83 said:


> Just ordered AVON Naturals Banana & Coconut conditioner and Pomegranate and Mango conditioner. They sound so yummy, can't wait to try!



Barbie83 I have the Avon Naturals Banana & Coconut Milk conditioner (I actually just finished cowashing with it)...it smells good and it leaves my hair super soft (it has ceramides so that's probably why).


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 16, 2011)

^^ooh! Now I'm even more excited!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 16, 2011)

Co washed with Back to Basics Jasmine Curl Defining conditioner. It was a little to thick for my liking right now so I will probably use something else tonight.


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 16, 2011)

Oil rinsed with castor oil then cowashed w/HV 24.7 condish. Ummm, it is too thin to follow a castor oil rinse. Had to use Nature's Gate Aloe Vera condish.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 16, 2011)

How often do you all clarify?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2011)

@divachyk After Relaxing, before Hendigo'ing or if/when I feel build up. 

I normally don't have much build-up because of the types of products I'm using. 

I rinse really well before Cowashing, and the Cowash Conditioners I use tend not to coat the Hair and are Cone-Free (or Natural/Handmade).

So, I'd say for Me, maybe every 4,6,8 weeks (if that).


----------



## fiyahwerks (Sep 17, 2011)

Co-washed today with Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner. Now DCing with ORS Replenishing Pak Baggy style.


----------



## that1girl (Sep 17, 2011)

How many times per week will you cowash? twice 
What conditioners are you planning to use? garnier fructis
What do you hope to achieve by cowashing? soft hair less breakage
How often (if ever) will you use shampoo? twice a month or when changing styles with suave color protection


i use an oil mix on my hair when styling olive oil and peppermint. and a little kinky curly after cowashing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2011)

Cowashed with Hairveda MoistPRO and Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 18, 2011)

Cowashed with WEN Pumpkin Spice................


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 18, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Co-washed yesterday with Tresemme Moisture Rich. I really love this stuff!



Isn't it Devine?l I love it too, one of my few staples. For the price it's the bomb.com 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> How often do you all clarify?



I shampoo once every 1-2 weeks, but I'm lo-no cones/mineral oil/petrolatum...


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## The Princess (Sep 18, 2011)

Wash Day: Wash w/WEN Fig, DC with ORS Replenish PaK and bun it up


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Sep 18, 2011)

Since my scalp issues have gotten under control, I am back to co-washing (although much less frequently- 1x/week). I co-washed today with Tresemme Naturals Moisture Rich and Joico Moisture Recovery Condish


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 19, 2011)

Just co washed with V05 Champagne Kisses. Will be using this daily until it's gone. Sealed with some castor oil, but will be switching to Shea Moisture Strengthening Elixir until that's gone.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 19, 2011)

Cowash with Jasmine hibiscus.


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 19, 2011)

When I detangled my hair Saturday morning prior to shampooing, i had MUCH fewer flakes on my shoulders, which is huge for me! (My hair stays flat twisted to my scalp under a half wig all week). I think the two co-washes I did this week have really kept the buildup off my scalp  

Co-washed again Sunday morning after going to a smoky bar Saturday night. Used V05 Moisture Milks - Passionfruit Smoothie.....man did it feel great


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 19, 2011)

I washed yest with cream of nature argon oil shampoo & cond


----------



## g.lo (Sep 19, 2011)

I am in box braids now, snd still cowashing and planning on doing it daily now!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## leleepop (Sep 20, 2011)

cowashed with sauve Rosemary mint. my fave


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2011)

Going to co wash later with Prairie Naturals Silica strengthing con (just realized I'm on a silica bender..as I sit here drinking Bamboo leaf tea which is loaded with silica)


----------



## Bublin (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone used Tigi BedHead Moisture Maniac Conditioner - that stuff is AWFUL.  It is very sticky and foamed up.  After i washed it out my hair was like straw.  I had to use Aussie Moist Instant to save my hair.  I wasted my money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

Big Shout Out to MyAngelEyez~C~U for Keeping the Cowashing Challenges Going!

You Are Doing A Great Job!


----------



## The Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

Combine a mixture of conditioners(VS So Sexy Conditioner, Keracare Humecto and Suave Humctress) and oils (coconut oil, JBCO and Jojoba Oil) in my hair and sitting under my heating cap. 

My hair felt very soft, while massaging it into my hair. 
Then will rinse out and put it a bun and air dry.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Has anyone used Tigi BedHead Moisture Maniac Conditioner - that stuff is AWFUL. It is very sticky and foamed up. After i washed it out my hair was like straw. I had to use Aussie Moist Instant to save my hair. I wasted my money.


 

I remember someone else stating how horrible it is. As well as stating the name is the complete opposite of what it is-"Moisture Maniac"-not true at all.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

leleepop said:


> cowashed with sauve Rosemary mint. my fave


 

Is this more of a moisturizing condition or protein based?


----------



## leleepop (Sep 21, 2011)

its more moisture and for me it gives good slip. it has a nice tingle too.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 21, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Big Shout Out to MyAngelEyez~C~U for Keeping the Cowashing Challenges Going!
> 
> You Are Doing A Great Job!



Thank you IDareT'sHair! 

Guys, I will be MIA for a little while. I have some personal issues going on right now that require my complete attention. I'll try to check in when I can. For those of you who have recently joined this challenge, please don't fret if your name isn't added to the original post! You are a challenger from the time you post your stats  keep up the good work ladies, and Happy Hair Growing!


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## The Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you IDareT'sHair!
> 
> Guys, I will be MIA for a little while. I have some personal issues going on right now that require my complete attention. I'll try to check in when I can. For those of you who have recently joined this challenge, please don't fret if your name isn't added to the original post! You are a challenger from the time you post your stats  keep up the good work ladies, and Happy Hair Growing!
> 
> ...



 I hope everything be okay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U    :blowkiss:

We will definitely keep it Bumped For You.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 21, 2011)

The Princess said:


> I hope everything be okay.



I hope so too. For those of you who feel so inclined, drop a prayer or two my way  .


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I hope so too. *For those of you who feel so inclined, drop a prayer or two my way  .*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Consider it done!


----------



## 13roots (Sep 22, 2011)

Cowashed on Sunday and again yesterday with a Tresemme conditioner from my stash. I may be switching to cowashes 2x a week permanently. 

I recently purchased Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose and use it for DC. I think I will use it for a cowash on Sunday. That stuff is sooooooo good .


MyAngelEyez~C~U Wishing you the strength to sort through those issues.


----------



## Barbie83 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cowashed Tuesday night with Suave waterfall mist, hair felt great! And i just received my Avon order with the Pomegranate &  Mango and Banana & Coconut conditioners, can't wait to try tonight 

My scalp is LOVING this challenge. Nary a flake in sight 

MyAngelEyez~C~U prayers sent


----------



## divachyk (Sep 22, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U, prayers are with you. I have the Big Guy on speed dial. Do know that God's got it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U (((hugs))) I'll keep up in my prayers Sis.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 25, 2011)

Bumpity Bump! Cowashed with my Tresemme Naturals w/ olive oil.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 25, 2011)

Started back using the Back to Basics Jasmine conditioner because the V05 was leading me to protein overload.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Deep Conditioner in _"Hello Sugar"_


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 25, 2011)

Washed with cream of nature argon oil & also the cond

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## MzPrince (Sep 25, 2011)

Just cowashed with WEN Pumpkin Spice con.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 25, 2011)

CoWashed w/HHTT.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Sep 25, 2011)

Cowashed with V05 Moisture Milks Passion Fruit Smoothie


----------



## jeweltone (Sep 25, 2011)

cowashed 3x last week with AO conditioners. cowashed today with Aveda DR. I'm almost 4 weeks post and I was already noticing a tiny bit of new growth 2 weeks ago.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2011)

Fri I cowashed with HV Moist Pro.

Today I DC and cowashed with AOWC. Slathered it on dry hair and let it sit for about 30 mins. Rinsed and cowashed with a little more AOWC. Results were good.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 26, 2011)

(Deep) co washed with Dark and Lovely Moisture Seal Conditioner mixed with some honey.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2011)

Co wash with aussie last night

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 26, 2011)

Co-washed with Suave Almond and Shea Butter and EVOO mixed in and the weirdest part is I still had a little Patene Curl's shampoo in the bottle so it made my hair lather just ever so slightly but detangling was a breeze and it was super soft. I was amazed  I don't plan on doing it again but I'd thought I share my new found unplanned discovery


----------



## 13roots (Sep 26, 2011)

Co-washed with Tresemme anti-breakage from my stash. Sprayed my leave-in and some rose water, then put a little JBCO and now waiting to air dry. Will flat iron lightly in the morning.

11 weeks post! 1 week to go.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 26, 2011)

Going to cowash right now.....should I use CJ Daily Fix, orrr BFH Cotton Marshmallow Condish. they are both  Decisions, decisions....:scatchch


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 26, 2011)

Co wash tonight hv moist 24

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie Deep Moisturizing Conditioner in "Hello Sugar"


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 27, 2011)

co washed today with BFH Pistachio condish - I luv it!!!


----------



## Ltown (Sep 27, 2011)

Cowash with HV moist pro


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2011)

Cowashed with TreSemme.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2011)

cowashed with HV Moist Pro


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 27, 2011)

beautyaddict1913 isn't it (the BFH pistachio) absolutely delish!! *makes mental note to use on next wash day*


----------



## leleepop (Sep 28, 2011)

cowashed yesterday and sunday with sauve rosemary mint. want to try another condish this week


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2011)

beautyaddict1913 and bajandoc86 - have you tried BFH Pistachio as a DC? I have it in my stash and was curious if it serves as both cowash and DC.


----------



## NJoy (Sep 28, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday and today with MC Biotin Condish.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 28, 2011)

DivaChyck yep it does! I love it for both. To be honest I tend to use it more as a DC. Moisturising and creamy


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 28, 2011)

@divachyk yup BFH Pistachio is awesome as a DC, co-wash, and leave in!

Today I co-cleansed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix and co-washed with BFH Pistachio.

bajandoc its awesome! Smells good too! Yum!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 29, 2011)

Forgot to post yest but I cowashed with my cream of nature argon oil cond


----------



## that1girl (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had a bit of a cold so i only co-washed twice with in the past two weeks. but i shampooed , DC, detangled, and retwisted today.


----------



## leleepop (Sep 29, 2011)

deep condish with lustra cholestorol mixed w/olive,canola, and wheatgerm oil, and hibiscus powder i had under dryer for 15 min. proceeded to cowash w/ sauve rm. hair feels great!


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Sep 30, 2011)

cowashed today with Suave Almond Shea Butter with EVOO


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 30, 2011)

Cowashed with my usual Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil and sunflower oil....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 30, 2011)

Bump it ladies! Cowashing with Tresemme Naturals in the a.m. ....


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 1, 2011)

I plan to co wash 1-2 times a week with ORS hair mayonnaise, Motions CPR for deep condition and wash with VO5 clarifying conditioner herbal escape kiwi lime. Aiming for hair strength, thickness, retention, and overall, better hair maintenance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2011)

Will Cowash in a few with either Claudie Deep Conditioner or Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 1, 2011)

Just cowashed with Suave Juicy Green Apple


----------



## prettyhair73 (Oct 1, 2011)

I co-washed with Herbal Essence on Thursday, will probably do it again on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 2, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Ginger Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 2, 2011)

I washed & cond with cream of nature argon oil 

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## The Princess (Oct 2, 2011)

The last few days have been super busy. 

I decided to clarify today.

I used ORS Aloe shampoo, followed with Joico K-Pak Reconstruter conditioner, final step VS So Soft conditioner. 

I so needed this. With me cowashing twice a weeke and shampooing with Wen in combinations with the the daily moisturizers, oil and gels. My hair was almost glued together.

I also detangled with the VS conditioner on my hair. 

No issues.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 3, 2011)

2 years since my last relaxer, yippy!!!

Cowashing tonight with Tresemme Naturals/olive oil/sunflower oil. 


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 4, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U happy anniversary! 

Co-washed with suave waterfall mist this morning after my workout. Decided to seal with vaseline, I wanna see what this heavy sealing stuff is all about


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 4, 2011)

Between all the working out, protein shakes, water, plus co-washing and hiding my hair (under half wigs), I think I'm experiencing a growth spurt.

Can't be too sure, since my hair is flat twisted under a wig 95% of the time, but last night as I let it free and gathered into a puff, I noticed it was a bit...."puff"-ier


----------



## tiffers (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't checked in in a while, but I've been keeping up with my cowashing. 

Just cowashed with AOHSR, hemp, wheat germ and Nourish oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2011)

Cowashed with Jessicurl Too Shea!  & HV


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 5, 2011)

Cowashing with Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive n sunflower oils...


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 5, 2011)

Been co-washing with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Can't wait to be done with that stuff! Although it's really good. I just wanna use something else!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 5, 2011)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Been co-washing with Tresemme Moisture Rich. Can't wait to be done with that stuff! Although it's really good. I just wanna use something else!




It's funny you mention that. I was tempting to buy this , because I notice a few people in this challenge use it. However I was looking at the size of the bottle and thinking , it would take me awhile to use it up..

Is it really moisturizing? Cause it's on my list to try as well as Aussie moist 3 minute moisturizing treatment. I also want to try a few of the HE & Suave conditioners. I just want variety.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 6, 2011)

cowashed with Sauve RM my fave so far.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 6, 2011)

Cowashed with V05 Herbal Escapes Free Me Freesia


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 6, 2011)

co-washed last night with cream of nature argon oil condbut sort of did a DC with it bc I left it on for about an hour with a shower cap


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 6, 2011)

Still cowashing daily and thriving! After my last trim, I am 1" from BSL!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 6, 2011)

CoWashed w/Suave Sleek Conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

Cowashed with the Silk Dreams Trifecta:

Vanilla Silk
Destination Hydration
Nourish


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

Cowashed with TreSemme Moisture Rich condish.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 6, 2011)

will co wash with VO5 herbal essence kiwi lime will mix some coconut oil to the mixture


----------



## that1girl (Oct 7, 2011)

co-washed twice this week with dark and lovely moisture rich conditioner (came with my hair color) and garnier fructis sleek and shine leave-in  after


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 7, 2011)

Co washed last night with some V05 Champagne Kisses mixed with Dark and Lovely Moisture Seal conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2011)

Cowashed Just Now with Enso Naturals Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner


----------



## tiffers (Oct 7, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with Destination Hydration mixed with hemp and Garden oils.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 9, 2011)

CoWashed w/Herbal Essence Tousely Me Softly and airdried w/scarf.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 9, 2011)

shampooed with CD Monoi sulfate free shampoo then cowashed with the Monoi repairing condish. i then did a deep treatment with the repairing hair mask. i didnt really like the feel if my hair but ill try it again.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 9, 2011)

Washed & cond with cream of nature argon oil

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## divachyk (Oct 9, 2011)

Cowashed with CJ Beaticurls Argan. First time using this product and it's a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2011)

Tonight:  Enso Naturals Sea Buckthorn & Horsetail Daily Conditioner


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 10, 2011)

Cowashing today w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been MIA for a second, but I am back now.
Anywho I CW with *Aussie Mosit* tonight.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 10, 2011)

Just left WalMart, they now have Treasemee in smaller bottles. It advertised as NEW. This is officially on my list.


----------



## Barbie83 (Oct 10, 2011)

Co-washed twice. Once with V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying, and once with V05 Moisture Milks - Passionfruit smoothie. Hair feels clean and moist


----------



## g.lo (Oct 11, 2011)

i haven't been posting much lately, but still cowashing at least twice weekly!


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 12, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Aussie Moist and folowed up with Shea moisture leave-in and castor oil


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 12, 2011)

Cowashed with cream of nature argon oil cond


----------



## The Princess (Oct 12, 2011)

Wash w/WEN


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 12, 2011)

Weave is out and I'm back in the game. Cowashed tonight with Pantene condish for curly hair. Missed CWing so much!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 12, 2011)

Co washed with Aussie moist last nice night. Braided in four and tied with my satin scarf. My hair loved it sooooo much!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 13, 2011)

Cowashing with Tresemme Naturals/olive oil after dc-ing overnite with Silk Elements moisturizing treatment.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 13, 2011)

cowashed with sauve humectant...


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 13, 2011)

cowashed last night with aussie moist. used the Generic redkin anti snap and shea mositure shea butter leave in sealed with castor oil


----------



## Ltown (Oct 13, 2011)

Co washing with Enso and Tresame tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2011)

Cowashed with Enso's Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner and Enso's Seabuckthorn & Nettle Daily Conditioner


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 14, 2011)

Cowashed Wednesday and this morning with Tresemme Moisture Rich.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 14, 2011)

Cowashed with HE Hello Hydration. I was waiting on a decent sale to use my coupons and finally it happened. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 14, 2011)

Co washed this evening - used Millcreek Biotin conditioner.  My hair and I are happy


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 14, 2011)

I will be CWing with Aussie Mosit tonight once I get home.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 15, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I will be CWing with Aussie Mosit tonight once I get home.


 
Check!


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse and Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse.


----------



## allmundjoi (Oct 15, 2011)

Cowashing 1-3x/week with TJ Yea Tree Tingle, Aubrey Organics GPB, or Nature's Gate Aloe Vera. Oil rinsing with castor oil then cowashing. I also have been using Hairveda's 24.7 condish, it is just so thin and doesnt cowash well with castor oil. May decrease my cw to 1x/week due to change in weather, I do love fall.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 15, 2011)

cowashed w/sauve twice this week and dcing now.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Oct 15, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 16, 2011)

Have still been cowashing daily with a mix of Dark and Lovely Moisture Seal with White Rain Extra Body.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 16, 2011)

Did a moisturizing treatment on my hair. Blow-dried on cool settings and straightened my edges. 

14 weeks post


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 16, 2011)

I cowashed today with WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 16, 2011)

Cowashed with my usual....


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 17, 2011)

cowashed tonight with GD smooth as silk, moisturized with Hairveda whipped cream ends hydration, then followed up with castor oil. the best thing about this challenge is that I get to try out all of these conditioners that i have sitting around. I never would have thought that I would love my natural hair in an afro/wash n go as much as i do. i actually jumped out of the shower to look at my hair and i wanted to take a pic but couldn't find my camera. thanks for this challenge!!!


----------



## The Princess (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^I agree, with this challenge, I have learned so much about my hair and able to stretch with ease and learn my texture. My new growth is not at all bad and horrid as I thought. I just didn't know how to manage it well. Now I know how to infuse moisture in my hair and soften my new growth.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 17, 2011)

cowashed w/sauve RM my fave, but i just realized it has a cone. cyclopentasiloxane and dimenthiconol. i think they evaporate though as i read about one of them, and my hair loves it. i might have to use a sulfate free shampoo once a month, to keep using it, and find an alternative no-cone condish. sigh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Fortifying DC'er


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yest was wash day so I washed & cond with my usual cream of nature argon oil. Im trying to use all of this up as well as the african pride shampoo & cond bc I ordered Wen ginger pumpkin the other day & cant wait for it to come in & start using it  but not til my stash is gone


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 19, 2011)

last night I went back to my Aussie moist cowash last night. I realized that the HE hello hydration made my hair crunchy and dry feeling. Cowashed with Aussie followed up with shea moisture shea  butter leave in, braided into about 8 or 9 plaits then sealed with castor oil.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 19, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Destination Hydration, hemp oil and Nourish oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2011)

I cowashed with Claudie's Reconstructor this morning.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 19, 2011)

CoWashed with Mizani Thermasmooth conditioner. Tied down with a scarf.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Aussie, followed with Alter Ego Nourishing leave in and sealed with Baidyanah castor oil.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## divachyk (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Ladies - I won't be cowashing as much since I'm freshly TUd. I will start back cowashing at 6 weeks post. I'll periodically swing through to see what's up until I'm back on rotation.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2011)

Cowashed with a Combo of Hairveda and Claudie Fortifying Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cowashed on Friday with Claudie's Reconstructor and on Saturday with Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Oct 23, 2011)

Co washed with Nexxus Keraphix followed with some WREB.


----------



## The Princess (Oct 23, 2011)

Washed hair with WEN.


----------



## leleepop (Oct 23, 2011)

cowashed w/ suave rosemary mnt and vo5. did a baking soda rinse.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Oct 23, 2011)

Cowashed w/Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with Claudie's Fortifying Conditioner


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 23, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Ginger Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Kupenga Coconut Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cowashed with Aussie Moist today.....


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Komaza's Moja Conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 25, 2011)

co wash with Enso green tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2011)

cowashed today w/ PC branch puritas.


----------



## ylinspired (Oct 25, 2011)

CW with V05 kiwi lime and pure aloe Vera tonight


----------



## NikkiQ (Oct 25, 2011)

Cowashed with Pantene again followed by detangling in the shower. It took a while but it feels GOOD!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 25, 2011)

Cowashed with Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil....


----------



## chelseatiara (Oct 25, 2011)

cowashed this morning with suave shea and almond and VS So Sexy nourish


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 25, 2011)

Still cowashing daily with Aussie Moist 3MM! Alternating between KCKT and Tresemme Moisture Rich plus SheaMoisture Curl Smoothie for leave-ins.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Marie Dean 3-in-1 Ilipe Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with HV's Acai Berry and this morning with Komaza's Moja Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie Kpanga (or whatever it's called)


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowashed with CJ Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil


----------



## that1girl (Oct 30, 2011)

Been washing twice a week


----------



## MzPrince (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowashed tonight w/ WEN Pumpkin Ginger Spice con.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowashed wed with wen ginger pumpkin & washed 2 day with cream of nature argan oil

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose Janzyan Moisturizing Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Komaza's Moja Conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2011)

Cowashed with HV Moist Pro


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 2, 2011)

CW w/ Tresemme Naturals/olive oil mix...


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 2, 2011)

Been alternating daily with HV's Acai Berry and Moja Conditioner.


----------



## NikkiQ (Nov 2, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with Trader Joe's moisturizing condish. Very nice!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 3, 2011)

Just co washed with a sample of Aveda Damage Remedy Moisturizing Masque.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 3, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> CW w/ Tresemme Naturals/olive oil mix...



Ditto . Except with Tresemme Moisture Rich w/EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner!


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 5, 2011)

Co washing with Claudies mango conditioner
IDareT'sHair I love Claudies Kpangnan, it smells great.


----------



## ylinspired (Nov 6, 2011)

CW with vo5 kiwi lime tonight


----------



## Ltown (Nov 6, 2011)

Cowash cj daily fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2011)

Will Cowash tomorrow with either Claudie Fortifying OR Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner!

Both Are


----------



## silenttullip (Nov 6, 2011)

I cowashed with Vo5 Calming Chamomile, detangled with campaign kiss
moist & seal with rosewater & evco


----------



## The Princess (Nov 6, 2011)

Took a week off, due to getting my roots straighten. Back in the woods now. CoWashed w/Suave sleek comditioner. 

17 weeks post


----------



## g.lo (Nov 7, 2011)

this cowashing thing is just too addictie, now i am cowashing 6 days a week!!!!!!!!!!! but my hair seems to love it!!! still using BFH.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 7, 2011)

In like 10 minutes, I'm going to hop in the shower and cw w/HE HH. Then I might braid up with some CJ Deep Fix as a leave in.

Trying to get motivated for work... Have a good Monday everyone.


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 7, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie Fortifying


----------



## divachyk (Nov 7, 2011)

Last night I cowashed with HV Moist 24/7


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 7, 2011)

cowashed last night with a combination of Nature's Advantage Honey and Almond Conditioner and some Giovanni Smooth As Silk


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 7, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with HV's Acai Berry.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 8, 2011)

cowashed last night with Nature's Advantage Honey and Almond Conditioner and some Giovanni Smooth As Silk 
 followed up with Giovanni direct leave in,on sale at Whole Food 8oz for 5.99


----------



## SpicyPisces (Nov 8, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Tropical Coconut


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 10, 2011)

since I co wash just about everyday I thought I would join. I will answer the questions in a min.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 10, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I co wash about 2-3x weekly, and my conditioner of choice is Tresemme Natural Moisture Conditioner mixed with olive oil.  I shampoo once every 1-2 weeks with Neutragena Clean shampoo.
> 
> Starting pic:



Myangeleyez where do you purchase your tresemme? I would like to try it but I can not run from store to store looking for it that is why I am asking because I have a bad back and I am use to shopping online.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 10, 2011)

Co washed last night with some Fredric Fekkai Technicians Color Mask. That stuff was divine.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 10, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know that KMart is having a sale on Tresemme 32oz $3.50 ordered 4 bottles to pick up in store since I have one right across the street from me.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 10, 2011)

still cowashing twice a week, and dc and cowashed today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 10, 2011)

Cowashed with my Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil...


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that KMart is having a sale on Tresemme 32oz $3.50 ordered 4 bottles to pick up in store since I have one right across the street from me.





MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Cowashed with my Tresemme Naturals mixed with olive oil...


I keep hearing about this. I must check out the ingredients when I'm in the store.


----------



## 13roots (Nov 11, 2011)

Cowashed with AO HSR yesterday. Love this stuff. I keep forgetting to try mixing it with an oil.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 11, 2011)

Cowashed Wednesday with Wen GP

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of HV's Acai Berry and Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 11, 2011)

Cowashed with treseme.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 11, 2011)

co washed tonight: Millcreek biotin and AO HSR were used


----------



## divachyk (Nov 12, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> co washed tonight: Millcreek biotin and AO HSR were used


@Nix08 - did you mix them or use them separately? What prompted that combo? I have Millcreek Biotin but never considered cowashing with it. I use it as a protein moisturizer when needed.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2011)

divachyk call me crazy but when I co wash I used 2 or three conditioners I initially bought the millcreek to co wash with (njoy use to use it for co washing so why not right)  After rinsing out my dry DC (AO WC and oils) I figured I could use a very little protein so I co washed with the millcreek.  Then rinsed and used my usual puritas conditioner (canadian brand - all moisture and I use it at every co wash).  Then rinsed and added AO HSR while I finished up then rinsed it out.  I did a little extra this co wash since I hadn't wet my hair since last sunday


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know what it is with me that I can not go without wetting my hair everyday. I tried to leave this wash n go alone from yesterday but I can not stand the wild look so I wet it again and put kinky knot today in and under the dryer since I did it late in the day and I want my hair dry plus I have a very bad migraine today and you would think that would be enough for me to leave my hair alone...... not!!!


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 13, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 13, 2011)

Cowash with cj argan.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 13, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2011)

Ltown  How's that CJ Argan & Olive?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 13, 2011)

CW'd w/ Tresemme Naturals Moisture Rich conditioner...


----------



## Ltown (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  How's that CJ Argan & Olive?



IDareT'sHair, its good for now still trying to get that wow factor with cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, its good for now *still trying to get that wow factor with cowashing.*


 
@Ltown The "WOW" is no dry, itchy scalp! 

It's all WOW for Me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Just cowashed with Camille Rose SOYlicious Conditioner


----------



## Ltown (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown The "WOW" is no dry, itchy scalp!
> 
> It's all WOW for Me.



IDareT'sHair, i need my scalp to feel cleaner too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

Ltown that's where a Cleansing Conditioner comes in.  

However, I never feel my scalp isn't 'clean' because I am not cowashing with Silicones and don't feel I have excessive product build up.

Before I start, I rinse a long time before I even add the conditioner.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 15, 2011)

CW'ed w/CJ Deep Fix. My 2-year old came into the bathroom and said "I smell candy!" lmao


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2011)

Cowashing today with Suave Humectant.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Co-washed on Tuesday with Tresemme Moisture Rich conditioner. *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose SOYlicious Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 18, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Claudie's Tropical Cream Rinse


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 20, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 20, 2011)

Won't be washing probably for another week or 2 since I have a quick weave in now but can't wait 2 deep condish & cowash...aaahhh!

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2011)

Cowashed today with Camille Rose SOYlicious backed up with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 21, 2011)

Cowashed on Saturday and this morning with Claudie's Reconstructor.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 22, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Suave Humectant.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 22, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 22, 2011)

Co washed last night with some Suave Toasted Vanilla Sugar Conditioner.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Nov 23, 2011)

Ugh, I'm sick. But I CWed w/Shea Moisture Organic Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner. Good night ladies...


----------



## divachyk (Nov 23, 2011)

Cowashed with HV Moist Condition Pro - I really like this conditioner.


----------



## g.lo (Nov 23, 2011)

cowashing everyday now since 1st of november, alternating between BFH condish and mill creek biotin!
i got a lots of growth from cowashing, does it make sense at all??
this is the only challenge that i have sticked to an i want to experiment with daily cowash for a month! thanks OP and Njoy!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2011)

co washed Sunday and yesterday...I love when I get to co wash every other day or so rather than once a week.   g.lo I also find that my growth seems more impressive 
when I cowash often.

SN: I find when I'm into a stretch I tend to co wash less as it's too labour intensive.  In any case I'm done with stretches (I think I say this after every relaxer)


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor. For some reason I thought I was out of this but I have two bottles.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 23, 2011)

g.lo
I had a growth spurt when I was transitioning and I attributed it to daily cowashing and wet bunning.


----------



## leleepop (Nov 24, 2011)

Still cowashing twice a week. did a length check and my hair is really thriving and I gained my thicknest back. very pleased


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

Will Cowash in the Morning with Claudie's Avocado Cream Rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor. *For some reason I thought I was out of this but I have two bottles.*


 
Shay72

  .................


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 26, 2011)

I cowashed on Thursday & today with Jasmine's Shea Butter Conditioner. I cowashed yesterday with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 26, 2011)

Co washed last night with Hair One with Jojoba. I think I prefer it as a leave in rather than a co wash conditioner.


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 26, 2011)

I have cut my co washing down to every other day. I mixed some of my tresemme with the dollar store knock off and I have been using this mixture. I still love it.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Bee Mine Avocado Cream Balanced Conditioner -- thumbs up


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 27, 2011)

Today is wash &  deep condish day so used my usual

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## MzPrince (Nov 27, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 27, 2011)

Will cowash in the a.m. with Tresemme naturals mixed with olive oil n castor oil...


----------



## g.lo (Nov 28, 2011)

to my fellow cowashers, anyone noticed change in thickness?
i started cowashing on a daily basis since 1st of november and now i my roots are very thick! it feels exactly like when i used to be relaxed with new growth! and i have also noticed more growth! does it make sense?

HHj


----------



## that1girl (Nov 28, 2011)

i've been keeping up on my co-washing twice a week


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 28, 2011)

Will cowash in the a.m. with Tresemme naturals mixed with olive oil n castor oil...and yes, my hair seems thicker now than when I first began Cowashing.


----------



## tiffjust2002 (Nov 29, 2011)

I co-washed the other day with Suave Almond Shea Butter with EVOO mixed in


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cowashed for the first time in WEEKS....I used BFH Cotton Marshmallow Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse and this morning with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## ylinspired (Nov 29, 2011)

Cowash last week with almond oil and avocado moisturizing conditioner (Avon) Plan to use again for this week.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 29, 2011)

cowashed this morning with Giovanni SAS and Aussie Moist for the 1st time because my hair doesn't style as good win the morning, when I cowash at night and cover it. followed it up with a shea butter based concoction. Loved it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie Fortifying.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cowashed with Jasmine's Shea Butter Rinse this morning.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 30, 2011)

I need to find out how do other ladies cowash without heat to dry in the winter. its getting cold and going to bed with a wet head is just asking for a case of pneumonia, how are u ladies cowashing in the winter, please pass along your knowledge.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Nov 30, 2011)

tajaun said:


> I need to find out how do other ladies cowash without heat to dry in the winter. its getting cold and *going to bed with a wet head is just asking for a case of pneumonia,* how are u ladies cowashing in the winter, please pass along your knowledge.



Sorry, but no. Pneumonia is an infection of the lung cause by a pathogen (virus or bacteria) that entered the respiratory system. Wet hair has nothing to do with it.

I've always washed/cowashed at night without any problems. If you choose to air dry overnight, tie your hair styled how you want it to fall in the morning. If you have hair that especially long or thick and takes long to dry, sleep closer to whatever heat source you use (i.e. I sleep with my head closest to the air vent in my room).


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Claudie's Reconstructor and SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Dec 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Suave Juicy Green Apple


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner yesterday and SSI's Reconstructor today.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 3, 2011)

Co washed with Queen Helene Cholesterol last night. Probably will use Suave Toasted Vanilla conditioner.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 4, 2011)

Doing a henna treatment, that Co-wasHing with tresemme naturals/olive oil


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 4, 2011)

Cowashed Thursday night w/ WEN Ginger Pumpkin Spice.


Cowashed tonight w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 5, 2011)

Haven't cowashed a lot in past month-maybe 4x. Trying less manipulation with my hair. So shampooing 1 every 1-2 weeks.

These dayum phone apps-can't thank, can't see animated gifs and often can't see avatars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2011)

Cowashed Tonight with Camille Rose Jansyn's "Moisture Max" Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cowashed with SSI's Okra Reconstructor yesterday and Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner today.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 7, 2011)

Sunday I washed with Wen GP


----------



## Ltown (Dec 7, 2011)

Cowashed with HV moist, or CJ every week.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 7, 2011)

Co washed last night with a mix of African Pride Braid Spray and Suave Toasted Vanilla and Sugar.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 7, 2011)

co washed tonight....I really needed that


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 7, 2011)

Cowashed tonight w/ WEN Ginger Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with SSI's Reconstructor and today with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 8, 2011)

I co washed yesterday and this time just airdried with tresemme. I didn't add any oils or curl defender. so today I am just applying oils to my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cowashed with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2011)

Co-Cleansed yesterday with Enso Naturals Green Tea Cleansing Conditioner (absolutely wonderful product)


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 11, 2011)

CW w/ ole faithful, HEHH.


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 11, 2011)

Oil treatment w/ WEN tea Tree Oil, Cowashed today with Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 11, 2011)

Cowashed yesterday with Tresemme Naturals moisture conditioner mixed with Castor oil. Will be cowashing again following my henna treatment today....


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't checked in a while but I have reduced my cowashing to twice a week. Still using Suave Humectant. I will probably cowashing more frequently.


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 11, 2011)

I co washed last night with kinky curly knot today and I think I may co wash tonight or tomorrow trying to get my hair to adjust to just the conditioner only and not the definer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2011)

Cowashed tonight with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## leleepop (Dec 13, 2011)

Checking in still going strong.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 14, 2011)

Been alternating cowashing with Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner and SSI's Okra Reconstructor. Will change it up in a bit.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 14, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Oyin Honey Hemp - very pleased with results.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 14, 2011)

Co washed with V05 Chamomile Tea conditioner.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 18, 2011)

Man I completely fell off. I can't wait to see updated on a few weeks ladies. Will there be a 2012 challenge? I really need to get back on the wagon.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Dec 18, 2011)

Haven't checked in for a while!! Still going...Aussie Moist 3MM is the love of my life!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 18, 2011)

Washed today using Wen winter vanilla mint...OMG its heavenly. The smell is like Andes Mint Candies yum yum!


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 18, 2011)

Just finished cowashing w/WEN Sweet Almond Mint con.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2011)

Cowashed with Jessicurl Too Shea!


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with SD Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Dec 20, 2011)

CW w/HE HH (had to use the rest of the bottle up).


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with a mix of Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner and Darcy's Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 20, 2011)

Gonna start cowashing again with my box braids.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 21, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 21, 2011)

cowashed this morning with Giovanni wellness system


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 21, 2011)

Getting close to the end of the year, y'all! Get ready to start posting your progress pics!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll try to post a Jan-April 2012 challenge soon...I need energy, y'all, lol.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

Cowashed last night with Suave Humectant. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose Jansyn's Moisture Max Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with SSI Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## MzPrince (Dec 24, 2011)

Cowashed today w/ WEN Sweet Almond Mint.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 26, 2011)

Cowashed on Christmas eve with Claudie's Avocado Conditioner, on Christmas with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner, and this morning with Hairveda's Step 2 of the Methi Sativa set.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2011)

Washed yest with WEN WVM


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 26, 2011)

co washed with tresemme and last rinse added mixed chicks deep conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

Cowashed with Camille Rose's Jansyn Moisture Max Conditioner


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been cowashing daily for the past 2 weeks. using the Giovanni Wellness System Conditioner. I suffer with itchy scalp/eczema and my scalp has not been itching.

I plan on starting this back up immediately into the New Year. I've decided to wear my hair in box braids as my low manipulation style and it makes it so much easier to co-wash this way


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2011)

Will there be a 2012 cowash challenge?


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 29, 2011)

cowashed this morning with Nature's Advantage Honey and Almond Conditioner


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2011)

Cowashed on Monday & Wednesday with Claudie's Avocado Conditioner. Cowashed on Tuesday and today with SSI's Okra Reconstructor.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 29, 2011)

gvin89- I dk but I would like to join when there is one


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

Cowashed today with Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 30, 2011)

Wednesday I cowashed with Garnier Fructis - Sleek & Shine to prep for my henna treatment and used Suave Naturals Coconut Conditioner to wash it out.  

I plan on washing (cowashing) my hair more often in 2012.  I think its better for my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

greenandchic 

That's the reason I gave up 'Poo.  Cleansing Conditioners are the closest I come to 'Poo.

Scalp did a Total 180


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cowashed today with Claudie's Avocado Conditioner.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 26, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Will there be a 2012 cowash challenge?



Hopefully one will pop up soon.


----------

